# What's the end all, be all machete these days?



## ArmyTaco (Feb 17, 2022)

Anyone know or have an opinion? Vines, branches, briars, etc. Some places it's very thick and you have to cut a path into your dog. Let's here it.


----------



## menhadenman (Feb 17, 2022)

You might ask a surveyor, them boys bushwhack 24/7. Mine is a Fiskars from the local hardware store for maybe $30. It’s great.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 25, 2022)

ArmyTaco said:


> Anyone know or have an opinion? Vines, branches, briars, etc. Some places it's very thick and you have to cut a path into your dog. Let's here it.



Ontario Knife Company makes the best. I believe they make machetes for our Military as well. Their machetes are not very expensive at all. Great customer service too.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 25, 2022)

*What's the end all, be all machete these days?*

That would be the one in the hands of a younger helper.  The brand isn't as important as the age of the swinger.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> *What's the end all, be all machete these days?*
> 
> That would be the one in the hands of a younger helper.  The brand isn't as important as the age of the swinger.


Best answer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2022)

I have an old K-bar military one that I found in the barn or somewhere about forty years ago. Good steel in it.


----------



## DrK (Feb 25, 2022)

Found out my Stihl electric hedge trimmer does a better job than my machete.  Takes 5 minutes to do what 30 minutes with a machete can carve.  If you have a hedge trimmer try it.


----------



## lampern (Feb 25, 2022)

Condor makes excellent machetes


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 25, 2022)

Most feed and farms carry them, ones that are made for working around $20 with a sheath. I have 2 that were made in Brazil. They both take and hold a good edge and are well balanced. Anything that says China is junk in my opinion. Wal mart and Ninja stores at the mall sale the very worst. They have soft metal and the edge rolls off too easy. A cold steel Kukari also has very soft steel. Learning to cut at an angle is paramount . Much like a mowing Scythe you have to learn to let the tool do the work.


----------



## TJay (Feb 25, 2022)

I had an old bolo machete years ago that walked off one day, wish I had it back.  The one I have now is the large Schrade Outback.  I think the large one has been discontinued but the smaller one may be available.  It has been a good 'un.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 25, 2022)

I've got an old lawn mower blade that I sharpened and put a handle on around here somewhere that does a good job.


----------



## Railroader (Feb 25, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Most feed and farms carry them, ones that are made for working around $20 with a sheath. I have 2 that were made in Brazil. They both take and hold a good edge and are well balanced. Anything that says China is junk in my opinion. Wal mart and Ninja stores at the mall sale the very worst. They have soft metal and the edge rolls off too easy. A cold steel Kukari also has very soft steel. Learning to cut at an angle is paramount . Much like a mowing Scythe you have to learn to let the tool do the work.



Yeah, Cold Steel sure ain't what they used to be...

I had an old US made Kukri from the 90s and it was a good one, sho' nuff.

It got lost, and I ordered a couple new ones a few years back.  It's ok, but not near the tool the old stuff was.

If I were buying one today, I'd be buying from Ontario Knife..


----------



## bullgator (Feb 25, 2022)

What about those Woodsman Pals?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 26, 2022)

I am a swinging some buck with a machete! Always liked em and used many. I use the kbar kukri. That’s one fine tool and razor sharp.!!


----------



## gma1320 (Feb 26, 2022)

Mine is a Camillus I picked up from Walmart. Been using it for 3 years now. It does well and has some weight to it, which I prefer. Also has a saw blade on the backside for larger stuff


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 26, 2022)

Somewhat of a different tack from me. I use a Silky Saw Zubat.




 One of my most handy multi tools in the deer woods. If you learn to hold it by the very end and let it pivot in your hand like the hinged the blade of a Bushhog, it snaps through brambles and weeds easier than a machete  Because the teeth cut on contact with no slippage along the blade. I can use it to move large portions of bramble to the side of my trail and then one long draw with the blade leaves them permanently cut and out of the way.  It will also cut through 2" saplings or limbs with only 1 or 2 draws of the blade. It is so sharp that if you let it touch your leg, knee or arm on a swing it will cut you through your britches.
 I have several, and I'm rarely in the woods, especially preseason (then never) without it and a good pair of hand snips (Stihl). Both in their holsters.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 26, 2022)

Another vote for Woodmans Pal


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Somewhat of a different tack from me. I use a Silky Saw Zubat.
> 
> View attachment 1138002
> 
> ...


I have there pole saw. Man that’s a bad dude! Aluminum and slides and locks into place . I can do some serious land cutting with that
Not cheap but well worth the money


----------



## Milkman (Feb 26, 2022)

This style is much preferred over any other style. I have 3. Tractor Supply around $15

https://www.machetespecialists.com/product/tramontina-13-inch-cane-machete-hardwood-handle/


----------



## Dbender (Feb 27, 2022)

Loppers/snips are way less labor intensive. Easier to just snip a few branches and squeeze through than to whack for 20 mins. By the time you've wacked and pulled vines, the coon probably won't be looking anyway.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 27, 2022)

Last few years I've been using one made by CRKT,  called a "chance in hades", word substitution done there because,,,    but mine is the 12 inch blade model, they have longer ones, I like it because the handle is ergonomic and very comfortable, after chopping for 20 or 30 mins that makes a difference, heavy enough to have cutting force,  yet the blade is thin enough to go through saplings without a problem,   I do have an old military one in the truck also,  but really haven't used it since getting the CRKT


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Somewhat of a different tack from me. I use a Silky Saw Zubat.
> 
> View attachment 1138002
> 
> ...


I use those at work about every day this time of year. I have that model, and a great biggun, too. I don't know how many times I've cut myself with those and didn't even know it til I saw blood dripping.


----------



## carlan (Feb 27, 2022)

Ontario is what I use surveying. They sharpen nice & have some heft to them so they don’t bounce off what you’re swinging at. Make sure you get a good ******* file. Takes a little work to get initial edge on it but once you do all you have to do is touch up every once in a while.


----------



## lampern (Feb 27, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Another vote for Woodmans Pal



I think they are out of business/no longer made


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 28, 2022)

Gerber makes a good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Gerber makes a good one.




I've got the Gerber, love it.  Stays in the cab of my SXS.


----------



## thumper523 (Feb 28, 2022)

I got the Ontario Military one as well. It is well balanced and holds an edge.
I've had it 30+ years. I bought it at an Army/Navy surplus store in Marietta.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Feb 28, 2022)

If I had to cut through briars all day, my favorite of all that I've tried by far has been this cheaper one: https://www.machetespecialists.com/product/tramontina-14-inch-bolo-machete-hardwood-handle/

It's light so it's easy to swing, cheap so you don't worry so much about losing it, the blade is pretty durable if you get to chopping on some heavier stuff, and it chops through briars very effectively if you keep a decent edge on it. The 13" cane machete that Milkman posted is also a very effective blade shape for that.

Used to use an Ontario 8515 that held up really well until we left it at the Altamaha river near Jesup the night downtown burned. It and its type are generally a great all-around option that will work well for delimbing and chopping smaller trees down: https://opticsandammo.com/product/ontario-knife-company-okc-18-field-black-d-handle-retail-mfg-8515/

As for machetes I wouldn't recommend for this use: I had a Gerber once, and I won't have another one. The blade is too soft; got to watch what you hit with it. Had a China-made one from harbor freight that falls into the same bucket, except the blade on this one was too brittle. My brother has a Condor bolo that's pretty nice, but it's too heavy for what I need one for; I don't care for thick-bladed machete unless I'm doing a lot of splitting or delimbing downed trees.

In any case, a sharp edge makes a night-and-day difference on a machete, as with any blade.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 8, 2022)

I keep a ka-bar Kukri in the SxS. Had it in there for about 15-20 years. Still cuts great. Cuts vines, and trees like butter. Never sharpened so far. Best 'machete' I ever had. I have a Gerber Kukri I keep in the garage but, only trust the ka-bar when away from sharpening stuff.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 15, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> *What's the end all, be all machete these days?*
> 
> That would be the one in the hands of a younger helper.  The brand isn't as important as the age of the swinger.



I'm only 35 and I coon hunt all hours of the night. I'm pretty much on my own with this one. Just like to be prepared and cut trails into places ahead of time, but I don't want a dull blade halfway through. Lots of new stuff is garbage.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 15, 2022)

bullgator said:


> What about those Woodsman Pals?


Never heard of them, but I'll check em out. Thanks


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 15, 2022)

Dbender said:


> Loppers/snips are way less labor intensive. Easier to just snip a few branches and squeeze through than to whack for 20 mins. By the time you've wacked and pulled vines, the coon probably won't be looking anyway.



Not in my wide variety of use. I need everything from something I can cut a trail in ahead of time with or something I can wear into a thick area to retrieve my dogs. I'm steadily chipping away trails into and out if these places, but I generally try to stay away from them. So when I hit one, I need to be able to throw it on my belt and cut a path to a treed dog, and sheath it when done. Loppers are handy but cannot fill this role. On my trails I cut in ahead of time, loppers and the machete make a great team. This stuff is thick and the absolute last place you'd want to go. Loppers may be nice to go around that stuff but I'm going through it. I've been hands and knees crawling before and I won't do that again.

Also you'd be surprised what makes a coon look. Pulling and snatching on vines does make one look. I will say if you're swinging for 20 minutes and haven't made serious progress, either you need to swing your purse a little harder, or get a better machete.....a sharp one


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 16, 2022)

Ontario Knife Co. (of California)
12" saw-back machete.
It's heavy enough to cut thru woody stuff a couple inches thick, but short enough to swing the blade in a densely packed jungle environment.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 26, 2022)

Glad to see someone besides myself loves the silky saws. Tried all sorts of small hand saws over the years and they just got dull in a heartbeat. Got a silky zumbat last year and I've worked that little girl hard and she's still worth every cent. I don't use it instead of a machete for side limbing but more for sawing down brush trees since I can't use a chainsaw any longer. Love my zumbat.


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 1, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Somewhat of a different tack from me. I use a Silky Saw Zubat.
> 
> View attachment 1138002
> 
> ...


I do a lot of road trimming and these are great saws. For your blade just make sure it is made of decent steel and has a strong spine. I hate a floppy blade.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 1, 2022)

I see silky saw has a machete also. I think forestry supply co has both those and ontario machete on sale. Just got me a bigger silky saw last week. She's working on the bigger stuff.


----------



## Mars (Apr 1, 2022)

I've used and abused a Gerber Gator for about 10 years and its finally time to replace it and I will be getting another one. Hopefully nothing has changed in the manufacturing process since I bought the last one because it works great. Ive taken out several 2+ inch sweet gum sapplings in one lick many times.

https://www.amazon.com/Gerber-Gator-Machete-Sheath-31-000758/dp/B004A1IXRC


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 1, 2022)

Bush axe


----------



## OFF ROAD E (Jul 13, 2022)

ArmyTaco said:


> Anyone know or have an opinion? Vines, branches, briars, etc. Some places it's very thick and you have to cut a path into your dog. Let's here it.


A cane knife  or a two handed cane knife cold steele us to make them. Now condor maybe thats what the people who cut the stuff you were asking about daily use.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 13, 2022)

MidwayUSA has the 13” SOG on clearance for 10.07$.
Its a little short for me but it’s a great price.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 13, 2022)

Weedwhacker with a brush cutter blade.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jul 24, 2022)

Woodsman's pal


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 26, 2022)

I like a 10 foot extension pole saw.


----------



## roadkill (Dec 29, 2022)

I use a Cold Steel 2 Handed 21" Latin Machete. I love it! It's great for when your hand gets tired or you need that extra umph to cut something tough.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 5, 2023)

1eyefishing said:


> Somewhat of a different tack from me. I use a Silky Saw Zubat.
> 
> View attachment 1138002
> 
> ...


We have 2(I carry one on dirtbike and horses).
 Work great but need snips for fine face slappers


----------



## Deerhead (Thursday at 1:49 PM)

Battery operated hedge trimmer.  Works great for making trails, trimming saplings, small branches, briars....


----------

